# Delivering rubber to the road - ACY



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Akron Canton and Youngstown Railroad delivered Akron rubber all over in these cars in the 60's and 70's.....I just painted this one and made the decals also.

Enjoy!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work. This was part of a large class of boxcars (150 or so) that ACY had. No special assignments listed in the January 1965 ORER for the class, any idea of use?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Garrett, 

According to a Mainline Modeler artical on 50' PS-1s shows ACY having 600 of these.....that's a lot!!! 

My assumption is one of the things shipped in these would have been tires.


----------

